

How Do We Know Next Year Apple Won’t Be Taking 50%? - rhartsock
http://techcrunch.com/2011/02/16/media-industry-fear-apple/

======
JoeAltmaier
Apple will take whatever the market will bear.

~~~
maxharris
And the market won't bear 50%, or anything close to it.

------
Bossman
Techcrunch is pouring out anti-Apple articles today, huh? I mean, the
criticism is legit, but does it still seem like a bit much? The last two
articles could have been one single one...

------
kmccarth
legit concern

